

Show HN: Bootstrappers.io – A community for business bootstrappers - nickhould
http://www.bootstrappers.io/

======
cheepin
Remove the unsafe package asap, and do database operations the safe way.

edit: For downvoters, the author has the 'development mode' package still in
the project which allows you full read/write to the database without any
credentials from the web console. All that is necessary is for someone to
guess the name of one of the collections.

~~~
sgdesign
What made you say that? Maybe it's changed now but I don't think the site had
that package? Were you able to modify content through the browser console?

------
sgdesign
I'm the main maintainer of Telescope. Great use of the app! I'm always excited
to see a Telescope site make the front page of HN :)

~~~
junto
Out of interest, can Telescope do standard paging rather than "endless mores"?

~~~
sgdesign
No, because "standard" paging doesn't work well for real-time apps (or even
non-real time, imho. Anyway it's a complex topic…).

That being said, Telescope's pagination is reflected in the URL. So if you
page 4 times and you refresh the page, you won't lose your place.

------
konradb
Do you guys have a different audience/different emphasis than bootstrapped.fm?

Either way, I saw some interesting links there. Thanks and best of luck!

~~~
nickhould
The audience we are targeting is very similar to Bootstrapped.fm. However, the
type of community we aim to build is somewhat different: we want to be the
Hacker News for bootstrappers, the site you go check on a daily basis to get
the latest news of the community. Bootstrapped.fm discussions are a bit more
forum-like.

------
samsolomon
Hey Nick, cool to see one of your projects pop-up! I've been wondering what
you've been up to.

A bit of feedback—Unfortunately, it appears that the site is continuously
loading. I'm sure its because you're on the front page.

Also, having the user manually add callbacks for Twitter seems odd.

~~~
nickhould
Hey Sam,

I did a few fixes that should enable the loading of the site. Wasn't expecting
10K+ page views in a few hours. I will look into the Twitter issue.

Thanks for the feedback!

------
faizshah
One thing I like about the way subreddit's pages are is they often have a
sidebar wiki that contains a recommended book list, some recommended reading,
beginner tutorials, related communities and forums etc.

It might be a good idea to add something similar, just an idea.

~~~
nickhould
Great idea. Any specific ressources you are thinking about?

~~~
junto
There are loads of classic startup / lean books out there. You could monetize
those with amazon affiliate links.

~~~
faizshah
That's a great idea! You could pay for server costs with that, I doubt you
could make a lot of money doing that though.

------
davidw
There's also this:
[http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/](http://discuss.bootstrapped.fm/)

------
nickhould
I'm looking for moderators of the community. Please reach me at nick.hould [@]
gmail.com.

------
lquist
First: Thanks for creating this!

Second: IMHO, I really do think this suffers from being a single page app.
It's essentially an HN clone. Would HN be better if it was a single page app?
No, it would probably be worse.

~~~
sgdesign
Telescope creator here. You're not wrong, there's definitely some downsides to
Telescope being a single-page app. The two big ones are a longer initial
loading time, and making it harder to cache the app.

That being said, there are also advantages: for example, once the initial load
is done, the next page loads are pretty much instant.

In any case, I'm hoping that Meteor eventually implements server-side template
rendering. When that happens, Meteor apps like Telescope will in theory
benefit from the advantages of both static and single-page apps.

------
untothebreach
Love it! Only gripe is the plaintext HTTP login form. Any plans to support
HTTPS?

~~~
nickhould
Thanks for the feedback! It's in the plans to add HTTPS support.

~~~
DoubleMalt
Sorry guys, but there is no excuse not to use https at this day and age. No
SSL no dice.

Other than that I'd be super interested in your site :)

------
fookyong
Not sure why but for me (Mac/Chrome) the page keeps jumping to the top every 5
seconds when I'm viewing a comment thread on Bootstrappers.io

~~~
nickhould
Will dig into this. Any other persons experiencing this issue? The project
still might have a few glitches. By the way, thanks for the feedback.

~~~
mikeleeorg
I'm getting this on Chrome/Mac too. And like everyone else said, great site!

------
rosspanda
Does it have a lag or admin approval on the stories, i just posted a blog post
and it does not show.

~~~
rosspanda
its just popped up :-)

------
himanshuy
Nice site Nick. I am learning meteor these days. Good use of the Telescope
application.

~~~
nickhould
Thanks for the feedback.

------
hotgoldminer
Not sure, I believe HN has choked the site? Trying to register and hangs.

~~~
nickhould
Should be fixed. My current setup doesn't really support the load of HN +
ProductHunt

------
enriquegonzalez
Awesome job Nick! I've been meaning to get into Meteor.

~~~
nickhould
Thanks for the feedback Enrique.

------
koomerang
Looks interesting :)

What did you use to build site?

~~~
sschueller
Looks like it is built on Meteor.js. Has anyone used Meteor.js in production?
What are some of the cons to watch out for?

~~~
sgdesign
There's quite a few production Meteor apps. One of my favorites is
[https://respond.ly](https://respond.ly).

There are a few more examples here:
[https://www.meteor.com/gallery](https://www.meteor.com/gallery) (although
that page seems a little out of date)

~~~
ahref
[http://spotting.meteor.com/](http://spotting.meteor.com/) by design will be
more up to date.

------
jargonster
Getting spammed by a 4channer

